# Milo in a bunny outfit



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy early easter from bunny rabbit Milo!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Milo, you are soooo stinkin' cute in your bunny suit!!!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Milo-Iam Just in love with you and the bunny suit.*
*You have a adorable face. Thanks for posting this sweetie Pie**
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a little honey bunny. So cute.


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Milo is just way too cute, I love this outfit!! :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Milo is SO cute. I've missed him around here. 

How are you guys doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello Milo :tender: what a cutie you are. Mummy is growing out your topknot again  you look very cuddly.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone 



eiksaa said:


> Milo is SO cute. I've missed him around here.
> 
> How are you guys doing?
> 
> ...


Hey Aastha! We've been doing good  I'm so busy though - but I am trying to post here more often again 

Hope you and the gorgeous Gustave are well!



silverhaven said:


> Hello Milo :tender: what a cutie you are. Mummy is growing out your topknot again  you look very cuddly.


Yes! I am growing out his topknot - it's finally getting there


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Happy Easter Milo, he is beautiful Orla. that is the sweetest picture :wub:


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

That is the most adorable Easter Bunny...ever!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Milo.....you are the cutest little bunny I have ever, ever seen!! :tender:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> Happy Easter Milo, he is beautiful Orla. that is the sweetest picture :wub:





preisa said:


> That is the most adorable Easter Bunny...ever!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Milo.....you are the cutest little bunny I have ever, ever seen!! :tender:


Thanks


----------



## TabRenae1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Happy Easter Milo! You are so cute!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Milo you are just the cutest bunny ever in the history of the universe. Turquoise is your color for sure.:wub:


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Milo looks so cute!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awwwwwww :wub: happy easter milo!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Milo you are just so cute I could eat you up! Nom nom nom!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Milo, you can come "hopping" over to my house any time you want to!! You are the cutest little Bunny that I have ever seen and love your Bunny suit.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Great pictures! Love your little bunny!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Milo, you are the most adorable little bunny! :wub::wub: 

I wish you could *hop* right over here so that I could give you some hugs and kisses.:wub::wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Cute little bunny! You're so handsome and your top knot looks great. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hoppy Easter, bunny milo!!!! Super cute  :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Milo you are the cutest bunny ever. I could give you some kisses (even if you weren't dipped in chocolate) :thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Now that is what you call one cute bunny!!!! I just wanna hug hug hug your little cute bunny


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

very cute orla .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

awwww...:wub:what a sweetheart !!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww, Milo is adorable in his bunny suit!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you for all the lovely comments!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

HAPPY EASTER, MILO!!! You look sooo cute!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> HAPPY EASTER, MILO!!! You look sooo cute!


Thank you!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Omg!!! What adorable photos!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww that is the cutest!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh Milo, you are just the cutest little Easter Bunny!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yukki said:


> Omg!!! What adorable photos!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Furbabies mom said:


> Aww that is the cutest!!!





luvsmalts said:


> Oh Milo, you are just the cutest little Easter Bunny!


Thanks


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Milo is the cutest little Easter Bunny ever!!! What a cute outfit!:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

The A Team said:


> OMG! Milo is the cutest little Easter Bunny ever!!! What a cute outfit!:wub:


Thanks, Pat


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Milo, you are just so cute in your bunny outfit!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey little Easter Bunny.... you can come to our house for Easter


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missyboo (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my that is the cutest pic. Priceless


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I meant to also comment on how darn cute Milo is!!! :wub: Maltese can certainly be confused with bunnies :wub: now you got me Googling for doggy bunny costumes... :w00t:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats sooooo unbeliveble cute!!!!!!! I love, love, love it!!!! Pleas cuddle hes belly from me!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

awwww how cute


----------

